# Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Carpfighter hatte die Idee, die Reihe der Erfahrungsberichte-Threads auch auf unsere Wetterschütze am Wasser auszudehnen... ich finde die Idee sehr gut und mache deshalb einfach mal den Anfang! #h

Ich persönlich kann nur zum Chub Oval Extra (Schirm mit Seitenteilen) mit dem entsprechenden Overwrap etwas sagen, meinen Erfahrungsbericht stelle ich noch ein. Das Nash Hurricane Special, was ich mal hatte, ist leider in der Form bzw. Qualität nicht mehr erhältlich.

Also, auf geht´s Leute... tragt mit Euren ausführlichen und möglichst bebilderten Berichten dazu bei, dass man sich als Interessierter eine erste grobe Meinung bilden kann. #h


----------



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

*Chub Oval Extra mit Overwrap*

Das Chub Oval Extra ist wie der Name schon andeutet ein Schirm mit Seitenteilen, wodurch der komplette hintere Teil und die Seiten mit ein paar Heringen gegen Wind und Regen geschützt werden können. Für mich ist der Oval Extra ein idealer Wetterschutz bei meinen überwiegend praktizierten Overnightern, da schnell und unkompliziert aufgebaut, stabil bei Wind und Wetter, selbst bei Regen mit etwas Vorüberlegung bei der Wahl des Standortes in den meisten Fällen ausreichend.

Zum Lieferumfang gehören der Schirm, eine relativ passgenaue und über Klettpartien fixierbare Bodenplane (Baumarkt-Gewebeplane von der Qualität her), zwei Swivel Storm Caps an den Streben und kurze 26“ Stormpoles von Chub, die dem Schirm eine gewisse Grundstabilität geben und in den Seitenflügeln verlaufen. Mitgeliefert werden noch die richtig guten soliden Chub-Heringe, keine mistigen Drahtbügel, die gleich beim ersten Mal den Geist aufgeben. Das Ganze wird in einer gut verarbeiteten und durchaus brauchbaren Tasche verpackt, die an einer Seite über eine Kordel geöffnet und verschlossen werden kann.

Das Aufstellen des Schirms ist erst etwas ungewohnt, geht dann aber schnell und einfach von der Hand. Es wird nämlich keine Hilfsstange geliefert, mit der man den Schirm aufspannen kann, das muss so klappen. Dazu schraubt man die Arretierung aus dem zentralen Steg, spannt den Schirm auf und schraubt die Arretierung wieder in den Steg ein. Etwas auf die Finger achten, dann klemmt man sich auch nichts. 

Das Obermaterial des Schirm besteht aus relativ dickem und festem 6oz-Stoff, mit der Wasserdichtigkeit hatte ich bisher noch absolut keine Probleme, auch nicht dort, wo die Endkappe des Schirms sitzt. Und das, obwohl ich den Schirm zu 95% solo ohne Überwurf nutze. Die Farbe des Obermaterials ist ein sehr angenehmes Grün, nicht zu grell und nicht zu dunkel – der Schirm paßt sich hervorragend der Natur an. Die  Rippen und der Aufstellmechanismus sind ebenfalls grün lackiert, trotzdem etwas rostempfindlich. Das stört aber bei etwas Pflege nicht und kann vernachlässigt werden. Die Enden der Rippen sitzen in sehr gut verarbeiteten und verstärkten Taschen, das dürfte sehr lange halten. #6 Das Gewicht des Schirms macht sich aber beim Tragen doch ziemlich bemerkbar, ein Nash Nomad Schirm ist dagegen ein Fliegengewicht... solides Material wiegt halt.

Das Platzangebot ist völlig ausreichend für einen Angler, ´ne Spielhöhle ist natürlich was anderes.  Wie gesagt, wählt man den Aufstellort etwas nach dem Wetter und der Windrichtung aus, haben eine große 6-Bein-Liege, ein Carrall und anderes Kleingepäck, drei Selectfutterale mit Basisteil einen trockenen Platz. Wegen dem innenliegenden Schirmmechanismus ist es von Vorteil, wenn das Bedchair nicht zu hochbeinig ist, ansonsten kommt man beim Liegen bzw. Aufstehen gegen den zentralen Steg mit den Rippen – mit meiner Stealth-Kopie hab ich keine Probleme.

Generell ist es empfehlenswert, zwei zusätzliche Swivel Stormcaps an den mittleren vorderen Rippen anzubringen. Dann kann man den Schirm mit einer oder zwei 48“ Stormpoles nämlich zusätzlich abstützen und den Aufbau richtig stabil gestalten. Selbst bei stärkerem Sturm hatte ich so noch keine Probleme

Wird das Wetter richtig mistig und ist man länger an einem Platz dann kann man das optional erhältliche Overwrap von Chub drüberziehen. Dieses Overwrap ist auch aus dickem 6oz Material, hat aber lediglich eine zentrale Tür. In diese Tür kann man entweder Klarsichtfolie oder Moskitonetz per Klett einzippen, dunkel wird´s, wenn man noch die Zeltplane davor macht. Ansonsten bleibt die hoch geclippt. Das Overwrap wird in einer Tragetasche geliefert, die etwas klein ausfällt. Verarbeitung des Overwraps ohne Makel in dieser Preisklasse. Wird das Overwrap eingesetzt, empfiehlt es sich dringend, zusätzlich die langen (nicht mitgelieferten) Stormpoles an den erwähnten zusätzlichen Storm Caps einzusetzen, der Aufbau gewinnt dadurch sehr an Stabilität. Ansonsten zieht das Overwrap den Schirm doch recht stark nach unten.

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das nächste Mal einen Schirm mit Infill-Panel wie das Chub Reflex Brolly System bevorzugen. So ein Infill-Panel ist schneller ein- und ausgezippt als ein Overwrap verhältnismäßig passgenau über den Schirm geschmissen und mit Heringen verankert. Besonders spaßig ist das bei windigem Wetter, wenn man keine helfende Person dabei hat. Die Auswirkungen des Overwraps auf die Kondenswasserbildung sind beim Schirm eh recht minimal, da die Außenhaut ja auf dem Schirm aufliegt und keine isolierende Luftschicht bilden kann.

Trotzdem, das Chub Oval Extra bekommt eine klare Empfehlung von mir, auf der Skala von 1 (Mist) bis 10 (Top) gebe ich dem Schirm glatte 9 Punkte.

Preislage des Chub Oval Extra:
Je nach Angebot zwischen 140 und 190 Euro

Preislage des Chub Oval Overwraps:
Je nach Angebot zwischen 100 und 140 Euro.


----------



## carphunterandy (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

@Pilkman

Hy Du!
Ich habe mal ne Frage zu dem Klettband welches an der forderen Seite auf dem Schirm angebracht ist. Wozu soll das Ding gut sein. Zum feststellen der Angel beim montieren???

Ich habe den quasi Baugleichen Schirm von der Watersportcentrale (TNT-Traveler) Bin mit dem Teil auch sehr zufrieden. Ist halt etwas günstiger. Die Nähte sind super versiegelt und habe auch noch keinen Wassereinbruch gehabt. Die Heringe sind Schrott. Dazu geliefert werden auch 2 Sormpoles und ne Bodenplane die mit Klett und Plastikverschlüsse befestigt werden kann. Über den Überwurf kann ich noch keine Infos geben, der wird erst noch angeschafft. 
Wenn jemand weis, ob man die Tür auch umbauen kann(Mückennetz/Klarsichtfolie) dann schreibt mal. Auf den Bildern bei der Watersportcentrale kann man das leider nicht erkennen, und dazu geschrieben haben die auch nichts.


----------



## Pilkman (3. März 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo Rudi,

ich glaube, dass das Cyclone Shelter auch so ein superschnell aufstellbarer Wetterschutz im Stil des Hagor Sports Speed Erection Tent oder des Pelzer Fastup Shelters ist. Sprich halbwegs entfalten, Schnur ziehen, fixieren und gut.

Ein Kumpel hat das von mir als zweites erwähnte Pelzer Fastup Shelter und ist grundsätzlich zufrieden, nur ist das Teil aufgrund des flexiblen Gestänges recht windempfindlich. Bei starkem Wind kann es passieren, dass Dir auf der Liege der Zeltstoff vom Pelzer ins Gesicht gedrückt wird. Vorteil ist wiederrum, dass das sehr robust ist... ich bin bereits einmal versehentlich auf sein Zelt gestolpert und da ist nichts passiert... ich bin aufgestanden und das Zelt war ohne Schäden augenblicklich wieder in Form.

Wie gesagt, ich glaube das Cyclone Shelter ist im gleichen Stil, hmm? #h

*@ Mod*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann einer von den Mods diesen Thread auch wieder oben anpinnen, damit er nicht untergeht?
> 
> Und von Zeit zu Zeit unser Offtopic-Gelaber löschen...



 #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

JRC 2men
Früher "Sti Rapid Erection" heute als "Twin Skin" bezeichnet.






Der Überwurf fehlt auf dem Bild, aber die Fliegengitter sind eh das worauf es ankommt!​

Dann will ich hier mal bisl beitragen:
nachdem ich mich als Jugendlicher jahrelang auch mit nem Schirm und ner Plane drüber begnügt habe (damals war man ja noch hart - und bettelarm) |supergri , mich dann 1 Jahr lang mit nem Billigshelter rumgeärgert habe (Nähte erst undicht dann gerissen, Heringe fürn Arsch und Strumfest war das Teil auch nicht) hab ich mir dann 2004 das schicke (damals recht neue) JRC Zelt in der 2-man Version (hab halt selbst 2-Zentner Lebendgewicht und noch nen Hund) gegönnt.
Meine Erwartungen waren groß - und sind alle voll erfüllt worden! :m :m :m 

Apropos *groß*:
Das Zelt ist zwar geräumig, jedoch keinesfalls zu groß für einen alleine. Die Liege, den Table und daneben noch den Stuhl krieg ich dort gut rein - der Hund hat bei zusammengeklapptem Stuhl ebenfalls ausreichend Platz. Hinter der Liege ist ausreichend Stauraum für Rutentaschen, Rucksack, Kühlbox, Heizung und sonstiges Zeugs. Von der Höhe her ausreichend zum umziehen im gebückten Stand.
Das Bild zeigt den Innenraum, wobei die Kamera auf einem Stativ in selbigem stand und die Tür geschlossen war. 






Verlaufen (wie im z.B. Scout II der Wassersportcentrale) wird man sich jedoch nicht - für zwei Liegen (und entsprechend 2 Mann) ist es dann doch wieder etwas eng. Beide Liegen neigen dazu an der Zeltinnenwand anzustoßen, Platz für Tackle ist kaum noch und auch beim nächtlichen Biss sollte man sich absprechen, wer zuerst aufsteht! 






Ich würde es daher als 1,5-man-Zelt bezeichnen!  

Der *Aufbau* des Zeltes ist denkbar einfach - und selbst für Leute mit 2 Linken Händen in nur wenigen Minuten durchführbar. Das klassische Pramhaubensystem hat sich eben bewährt: Zelt auslegen, Stangen ineinander stecken, 2 Heringe in die Seitenösen stecken und von hinten nach vorne ziehen, Mittelstange durchschieben (jaja - nix Boardferkel, erklär das mal anders!) und schon steht das Teil von ganz alleine. Sehr praktisch wenn man jetzt nachträgliche Standpunktkorrekturen durchführen muss: die beiden Heringe nochmal lösen, Zelt ausrichten - fertig! Die restlichen Heringe sowie der Überwurf sind dann in 1-2 Minuten erledigt.

Bezüglich *Material und Verarbeitung* kann ich nur sagen traumhaft - bestes, auch nach tagelangem Dauerregen wasserdichtes Material, Nähte sauber verarbeitet, reißfest und vor allem DICHT, variable Eingangsgestaltung (Fliegengitter, Klarsichtplastik, dunkel - schmaler Mitteleingang oder auch halboffen wie ein Shelter), stabile Ösen für die Heringe und eine richtig dicke, fast gummiartige Bodenplane die sich mittels Klettverschluß einlegen lässt (oder eben auch nicht). Die Klettverschlüsse sind wider Erwarten auch nach häufigem Gebrauch in allen Wetterlagen und Bodenverhältnissen noch hervorragend zu verwenden (auch hier gibt es gewaltige Qualitätsunterschiede).
Im Lieferumfang befinden sich alle Eingangsvarianten, Bodenplane und Überwurf, sowie eine Tasche mit 16 super-Heringen (nicht so billig Teile, sondern die guten). Zudem eine Transporttasche in die das Zelt sehr bequem zu verstauen ist.

*Belüftung* - für mich das entscheidene Kriterium für den Kauf des JRC Models:
Wer einmal einen Abend zu dritt bei Dauerregen nach dem Verzehr einer Runde Döner in einem Zelt verbracht hat (am besten noch mit nem raucher dabei), weiß wie wichtig eine gute Belüftung ist...:v 
Dank der riesigen Fliegengitter im Dach (10cm dadrüber ist ja dann noch ein Überwurf - reinregnen tut´s also nicht!!!) hat man eine nahezu perfekte Belüftung. Meine anfängliche Sorge es könnte im Herbst/ Winter etwas kühl werden, hat sich nicht erfüllt - die Ventilation sorgt tatsächlich nur für frische Luft, das Zelt kühlt nicht aus! :m
Kondenswasser bildet sich im ürbigen auch nicht mehr, sondern entweicht einfach durch die Lüftungsgitter. Sehr praktisch wenn man keinen wasserdichten Schlafsack hat!  

Wie angesprochen hält das Zelt auch bei tagelangem Regen dicht, Wind oder Sturm machen ebenfalls nix aus und feucht wird´s innen auch nicht - (fast) egal was man so "treibt".  


Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen dieses Zelt zu kaufen (Nein, ich habe nichts davon hier Werbung zu machen). Wenn man so wie ich keine halben Sachen machen will ist dieses Zelt genau richtig!
Ich habe den kauf (260,- Euro) bisher nicht eine Sekunde bereut! :m


*EDIT (1,5 Jahre später): Ich würde mir das Zelt auch aus heutiger Sicht, sofort nochmal kaufen! * :m


----------



## Drillmaschine (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

... nun endlich meine Stellungnahme zu dem *JRC STI Rapid Erection 2Skin 1Man. 

*Gekauft habe ich es im Mai bei AM Tackle für 199,00 €. Es handelt sich um die 1-Mann Version (240 cm tief, 272 cm breit, 130 cm hoch). Es werden sämtliche Teile mitgeliefert, darunter auch Heringe .

Der Aufbau ist nicht schwer und in wenigen Minuten je nach Untergrund vollbracht. Die Aluminiumstangen müssen einfach zusammengesteckt werden. Dabei ist es wichtig dass an den Seiten je ein Erdnagel im Boden ist, um Stabilität zu erreichen. Anschließend eine Faltstange einziehen, einen Gurt einhaken und das Zelt steht. Eine dicke Bodenplane kann man auch noch einlegen. Der Abbau hat mich etwas verärgert, da sich die Stangen nur mit größtem Kraftaufwand auseinander ziehen liessen :r:r. Ich habe sie nun etwas geschmiert, damit die Sache einfacher ist. 

Da das befischte Gewässer sehr von Mücken bevölkert ist, ist dieses Zelt eine gute Wahl gewesen. Man kann die Vorderfront in unzähligen Varianten gestalten, so dass man zwar noch luftig, aber mückenfrei sitzen kann. Die zweite Haut, der Überzug, lässt sich auch einfach zur Hälfte abziehen. Sehr praktisch. Dadurch wirds hell, freundlich und luftig. In der warmen Jahreszeit sehr angenehm. 

Das Platzangebot ist ok. Kleiner sollte es aber nicht sein. Mein Cocoon Bedchair stößt ganz knapp an die Seiten. Hinter der Liege hat man aber noch genügend Platz für Utensilien. Angler, die sehr viel mitnehmen oder sehr lange fischen wollen, sollten sich überlegen, ob die 2 Man Version nicht besser wäre. 

Zu der Regen- und Sturmtauglichkeit kann ich noch nix sagen. Habe aber vollstes Vertrauen in das Zelt. Verarbeitungsmängel habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Nachteilig ist, dass das Zelt beim Transport relativ schwer ist und die Transporttasche zu klein. Ich habe jetzt alles in einem oliven Seesack untergebracht.


----------



## megamokke (7. August 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen,
dieser Threat hat mir sehr bei meiner Kaufentscheidung eines neuen Bivy's geholfen, deshalb möchte ich hier auch kurz diesen Text als eine kleine Hilfe zurückgeben!
Habe mich nach reiflicher Überlegung für das B.Richi "The Wall" HighTop 1,5 man entschieden, weil ich Wert auf Bequemlichkeit (hohe Türe) und viel Platz (ohne lästige Spriegel wie bei Brollysystemen) lege. 
Dieses Zelt ist im Moment beim Angel-Guru als "Neueröffungsangebot" für 160€ + Versand(5€) zu haben.Es wird komplett mit den dicken sogenanten "Extrem T-Pegs", dem Framesupport und den 2 vorderen Sturmstangen geliefert.
Der Aufbau erweist sich als ziemlich einfach auch nur mit 2 Händen. Ich hatte das Bivy "als Phramzeltjungfrau" in ca.15 Min. aufgestellt, geübte schaffen das wohl in vieleicht 5 Min.!
Über Phramzelte und ihre Vorzüge im allgemeinen will ich mich hier nicht weiter auslassen, sondern euch die Bilder vom ersten Aufbau zeigen. Diese 45 Bilder zeigen so ziemlich jedes Detail des Bivy's, denn Fotos von diesem Bivy sind doch noch ziemlich selten!
Bei Fragen zum Aufbau oder Ausstattung bitte diesen Threat benutzen!
Diesesr Post soll keine Kaufempfehlung, sondern lediglich eine Grundlage zur Kaufentscheidung sein!

Mein Fazit:
Alles in allem ein Superschnäppchen, bin froh, mich so entschieden zu haben!
In der ersten Oktoberwoche muss "es" sich am Wasser bewähren!

mokke


----------



## Knispel (9. August 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Ich hab den Pelzer Oval Umbrella Shelter, das 2006er Modell . Total identisch mit Pilkman sein Chup. Tolle Verarbeitung . Einzige was mich stört, der Schirm hat wie gesagt keine Stange, wenn ich ihn nun öffne fehlt mir eine Einraststellung wie bei einem normalen Schrirm. Gesichert wird ebenfalls mit einer Arretierungsschraube im Steg, diese muss mit einer Hand eingeschraubt werden, während die andere Hand versucht den Schirm gespannt offen zuhalten. Das ist etwas fummelig. 
Lieferumfang : 
Tasche Art Seesack. Schirm, Mit Reisverschluss einzippbare Vorderfront, mit Klettband einzippbarer Boden, 2 kurze ( Seiten ) und 2 lange ( Vorne ) Bankstiks mit Erdgewinde, 4 angebrachte Swivel Storm Caps, 16 Pelzer - Heringe. Habe 210 Euro gezahlt.


----------



## Pilkman (9. August 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*



Knispel schrieb:


> ... total identisch mit Pilkman sein Chup. ...



Hi,

nee, leider nicht. Mein Oval Extra ist ein reiner Ovalschirm OHNE Infill-Panel. Das entsprechende Modell wäre bei Chub dann eher das Reflex Brolly System.

Ich würde bei einem Neukauf jetzt auch das Infill-Panel statt einem Overwrap bevorzugen, ist doch wesentlich einfacher zu handeln und sorgt auch für eine mückenfreie und windgeschützte Zone.


----------



## Pilkman (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hi,

ich hol den Thread mal wieder nach oben - vielleicht kann er ja nun wirklich mal oben angepint werden, hmm?  #h

*Starbaits Specialist Brolly Plus*

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit das o.a. Schirmzelt gekauft und wollte kurz meine Erfahrungen aus der bisherigen Nutzung wiedergeben.

Im Lieferumfang ist das komplette Zubehör enthalten: Ein wirklich schwerer und solider Boden, den ich allerdings noch nicht beim Angeln verwendet habe, solide T-Pegs, also Heringe mit Gewinde und Knauf, für die Tür wahlweise Moskito- oder Klarbefensterung, eine Tragetasche, je zwei kurze und zwei lange Stormpoles für den Aufbau. Preislich liegt das Paket bei 249 Euronen.

Das Platzangebot ist sehr gut, die Fenster im Infill-Panel fallen im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenzprodukten auch sehr groß aus und sind nicht nur diese kleinen Dreiecksluken mit Rollo. Wird ohne Infill-Panel aufgebaut, fällt der geschützte Bereich ebenfalls wesentlich größer im Vergleich zu anderen Brollies aus, da die vorderen beiden Streben verlängert wurden, das evtl. eingezippte Infill-Panel liegt dann wie hinter einem Vordach geschützt.

Zur Verarbeitung: Grundsätzlich okay z.B. mit sehr soliden Reissverschlüssen und dickem 6oz-Stoff, stundenlanger Starkregen brachte aber einige Schwachstellen ans Licht. Denn einige Nähte im Bereich des Infill-Panels sind wohl nicht so solide vertapet, wie man sich das wünscht. Resultat: Hier hat es etwas Wasser hereingedrückt, was dann langsam bis zur Tropfengröße angewachsen und in den Innenraum geplöddert ist. Da ich mit dem Schirmzelt grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden bin, habe ich mir bei Globetrotter.de eine Tube SEAM-GRIP bestellt, das ist der ultimate Nahtdichter für alle Zelte mit PU-Beschichtung. Mit diesen 30ml habe ich dann alle fraglichen Nähte im Frontbereich und rein prophylaktisch den mittigen Schirmknuppel von außen imprägniert, das dürfte jetzt ewig halten. :q

Wenn das Infill-Panel eingezippt und die Rollos geschlossen sind, hat man wie üblich Kondenswasserbildung im Zelt. Hält sich aber in erträglichen Grenzen. Bleiben die Rollos oben, ist die Kondenswasserbildung aufgrund der Moskitobefensterung mindestens in den Seiten wesentlich geringer und äußert sich maximal als feuchter Film auf der Schirminnenseite. 

Zuletzt noch ein zwei Bilder... #6


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

*Fox Eco-1 Easy Dome*

...da mir in keiner foren jemand was zu diese´m bivvy sagen konnte, hab ich es jetzt einfach mal bestellt!! (man hat ja 2 wochen widerrufsrecht, falls es einem nicht zusagt!!)

ich hatte das teil noch nicht in gebrauch, allerdings schon im garten komplett aufgebaut!!

1. superschneller aufbau, ein paar mal klick-klick und schon sind alle stangen verbunden, nichts muss in den stoff reingeschobene werden und dann dome steht in einer halben minute #6

2. mitgelieferte häringe in den boden und schon kann nichts mehr passieren!

3, in schönen sommernächten bleibt das bivvy so stehen und man kann die nacht genießen!! sollte es regnet, wird das mitgelieferte overwrap einfach per klett-verschluss an der vorseite befestigt und nach hinten rübergezogen (auch superschnell erledigt!!)

4. sollte es ganz nass sein, kommt die ebenfalls mitgelieferte bodenplane zum einsatz (auch einclipbar) #6

fazit: für den preis von 135 euro (angebot von wilkerling)
ist das dome sicherlich eine gute sache, grade für jüngere hunter, die den geldbeutel nach nicht so voll haben!!

genug platz für eine liege und eniges an tackle ist auch vorhaben! #6

weitere berichte und bilder folgen nach dem ersten praxis test


----------



## fisheye_67 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

ich nutze seit dieser saison den pelzer oval umbrella und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.

mit der serienmässigen front hat der umbrella trotz der fensteröffnungen extreme neigungen zur tropfsteinhöhle ... |rolleyes ganz ohne front oder hochgerollte tür funxt aber wegen der momentanen mückenplage auch nicht...|kopfkrat

hat schon jemand erfahrungen, ob sich die kondenswasserbildung durch die von pelzer angebotene mosquito front verringern lässt?


----------



## Piere (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Zu Trakker Armo II:
Ich selber habe das Aqua MKII 2-Mann. Trakker und Aqua sind identisch.
Das Material dürfte mit das beste sein, dass in diesem Bereich verarbeitet wird.
Du kannst das Teil mit und ohne Überwurf stellen. Ich selber stelle es mit Überwurf. Kondenswasser gleich Null (habe aber bei
tieferen Tempereaturen eine Thermix an).  Boden  ist herausnehmbar (bei mir immer drin).
Du solltest Dir überlegen, ob  Du nicht das 2-Mann nimmst. Ich habe auch noch ein Trakker Armo 1. Mir was es auf Dauer zu klein (vor allem zu niedrig). Überlege Dir gut, ob Du Dich nicht für die 2 Mann Version entscheiden willst.
Fazit: Wenn Du das Geld für ein Trakker ausgeben willst, hast Du Top Material.
Ich habe übrigens mein Aqua bei Henk Martens in Holland  bestellt. Ich habe komplett mit den Spannstangen 840 Euro gelöhnt.


----------



## Piere (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

@zrako:q
Preis ist gewaltig. Das weiß man aber vor dem Kauf. 

Die Starbaits Serie ist übrigens wirklich auch von hervorragender 
Qualität und und auch ca. 350 Euro billiger.
Habe auch noch ein Specialist Duo von Starbaits. Wird benutzt, wenn mein Angelpartner und ich (65 und 55 Jahre) für mehrere Tage losziehen.
Da sehen wir beim Verlassen des Zeltes nicht so kreuzlahm aus, wie bei den flachen Zelten, da fast Stehhöhe.
Ist auch saubequem  beim  Kleidungswechsel.


----------



## gladiac67 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo hier ein paar Bilder von der vermeintlich guten Qualität der Trakker Bivvies. 
Nach dem ich nun das Pech hatte das nach meinem Kauf der Vertrieb von der Firma Ehmann zu der Firma Korda wechselte will ich euch gerne meine Irrfahrt durch den Support von Trakker erzählen.
Am 01.09.2006 erwarb ich das Pioneer beim Händler meiner Wahl. Bei einem Längeren Regen stellte ich fest das Zwei Nähte an der Front Undicht waren. Ich mich also bei meinem Händler gemeldet und den Sachverhalt erklärt. Dieser setzte sich mit dem neuen Vertrieb Korda in Verbindung wonach das Zelt dann ca. 6 Wochen nach England unterwegs war. 
Beim ersten Aufbau war klar das dieses Zelt falsch repariert worden ist. Sämtliche Nähte waren neu getapet nur nicht die undichten. Nun ich wieder meinen Händler angerufen und per E-mail Bilder zugesandt. Das Zelt wurde in diesem Fall direkt getauscht. Es kam wie es kommen mußte Zelt am Wasser aufgebaut so weit alles in Ordnung am nächstem Morgen scheint die Sonne in das Zelt und ich denke ich gucke nicht richtig. Den Fehler kann man schlecht beschreiben deshalb im Anhang die Fotos. Also wieder beim Händler angerufen E-Mails geschrieben und direkt wieder ein neues Zelt bekommen (Fotos Zelt Nummer 4 und 5) auch dieses Zelt ist nicht in Ordnung wie man dort sehen kann. Ich habe sowohl E-Mails an einen Herrn Dave Mills bei Trakker als auch an eine Herrn Keulen bei Korda geschrieben worauf ich dann Antworten bekam wir sind geschockt das darf bei einem Trakker  Produkt nicht passieren. Der neue Vertrieb Korda sagt mittlerweile zu meinem Händler das er von seiner Seite aus alles getan hätte was möglich wäre und auch ein Tausch gegen ein anderes Bivvie nicht in Frage kommt. Fazit ist das ich hier nun mit Zwei defekten Trakker Pioneer sitze und mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleibt wie das Zelt zu Wandeln. 

Man muß das alles vor dem Hintergrund des Preises sehen und da muß ein Trakker Bivvie einfach auch in der Qualität und Support Top sein.
Gruß
Ulrich Hörster


----------



## toxpack (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

hi zusammen,

für den frühling - spätsommer hab ich das ultimate tarantula. ist echt ein klasse teil für ein wochenende oder eben für den sommer wenn man kein kondenswasser erwartet.

für längere sessions (ab 3-4 nächte) und für den herbst und winter hab ich mir das jrc sti 2 man twin skin gegönnt.
das ist auch ein klasse teil in dem man es auch mal 10 nächte aushalten kann...


mfg rainer


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Jo! Ich habe auch das Ultimate Tarantula und kann nur sagen ASTREIN!! Nur mit dem Kondenswasser: Kann schon mal vorkommen, dass Du morgens nen satten Tropfen auf die Backe bekommst. Leider gibt es aber keinen Überwurf, aber ansonsten sind die Variationsmöglichkeiten spitze!  Ach so, mit 1,8m Transportlänge und ca. 14 kg aber nicht ganz einfach zu transportieren!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Leute seid mir nicht böse, aber ich hab wieder ein paar Beiträge verschoben. 

Ich möchte nochmals darauf aufmerksam machen, dass hier nur reine Erfahrungsberichte gepostet werden. Es dient dazu, dem Interessierten einen schnellen und einfachen Überblick zu gestatten. Diskussionen oder Fragen dazu postet bitte im Karpfenforum. 

Es ist nicht immer einfach zu entscheiden, ab wann ein Beitrag hier gehaltvoll ist und wann nicht. Einfache Hinweise wie
:" Das XYZ ist ein tolles Teil, hab ich für XX€ gekauft " ist ein bisschen dünn. Etwas mehr Info sollte schon sein. Ergänzungen zu den Berichten lasse ich auch stehen, sofern sie neue Informationen enthalten. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## j4ni (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Fox EasyDome Eco 1


 Ausstattung: Das Zelt kommt mit einer herausnehmbaren Bodenplane, einem Überwurf, Häringen und natürlich dem eigentlichen „Dome“ in einer geräumigen länglichen Transporttasche. Die Häringe sind OK, also nicht zu dünn, ich habe sie aber mit „vernüftigen“ Bivipegs von [hier beliebige Marke einfügen] ausgetauscht.


 Erster Eindruck: Es passt alles sehr gut in die Transporttasche und es ist noch einiges an Platz über! Also kein lästiges quetschen beim Einpacken, erster Pluspunkt, noch bevor ich das Zelt aus der Tasche habe, und es ist leicht. Als der Postmann mir das Paket in die Hand drückte dachte ich erst: 'Blöd, sind die Boilies wohl nicht mit gekommen...', aber Pustekuchen, Boilies und Zelt sind im Paket.


 Aufbau: Das Dome kommt im (anscheinend) so genannten EasyDomeStyle daher, ist also quasi ein schnell aufgebautes Igluzelt ohne Boden (vergib mir oh Marketinggott). Wenn man das Prinzip erstmal verstanden hat muss man nur an der einen Stange ziehen und Plopp das Zelt steht...naja nicht ganz man muss die Verbindungen noch per Hand einrasten lassen und ein wenig mit der vorderen Stange kämpfen, läßt sich aber unter Wohnzimmerbedingungen und wenn man weiß wo man ziehen muss in ca 2 Minuten bewältigen!
 Es fällt auf, dass die Zelthaut relativ Dünn daher kommt, mein erster Eindruck hier war: “Oh Godogott dad wird man wad kalt...“
 Wenn man dann noch den Überwurf drüber gefriemelt hat, hat man jedoch mehr vertrauen in das Dome. Der Überwurf wird vorne am Zelt mit Klettverschluss zusätzlich zu den Häringen gesichert und lässt sich ohne Probleme anbringen.  
 Die Reisverschlüsse am Eingang sind jedoch recht schwergängig und nicht unbedingt die größten, lassen sich aber auch Nachts und mit kalte Finger noch relativ schnell öffnen. Wenn man den Reißverschluss einige Zentimeter offen läßt (wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen) sollte es aber überhaupt keine Probleme geben. Wer will kann ja noch einen Anhänger an der Reißverschluss basteln damit er ihn besser zu packen bekommt.
 Die Bodenplane habe ich nicht benutzt oder ausgepackt.


 Praxis: Ich hatte das Zelt bisher erst einmal am Wasser, dann jedoch bei knapp minus Zehn Grad. Morgens war der Altarm zugefroren und ein verduzter Spaziergänger fragte uns ob man denn auch bei Eis was fängt,....
 Auch in der freien Natur lässt sich das Zelt schnell auf bauen, wenn man erstmal alles Gerödel drinnen hat fällt auf, dass man immernoch einiges an Platz hat. Wow, wenn man wollte kann man auch mit zwei Liegen im Zelt nächtigen, wäre nur blöd wenn der hintere dann einen Run bekommt und über seinen Vordermann rüberklettern muss, also absolute Notlösung, würde aber gehen. Von der Tiefe her, mächtig viel Platz, in der Breite hätten mir ein, zwei Zentimeter mehr noch besser gefallen, die Liege bzw der Schlafsack stößt ans Zelt. andererseits habe ich das Zelt auch nicht abgespannt.
 Das Dome ist auch mit den Minusgraden gut zurecht gekommen, ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass es kälter war als in anderen Zelten. Schwitzwasser hatte ich einen feine Schicht im Zelt, habs aber nur gemerkt, weil es gefroren war und somit halt weiß, also minimal Schwitzwasser. In einer Ecke am Rand, hatte ich eine etwa 5x10 cm große Fläche wo mehr Frost war, keine Ahnung warum. Ansonten ersten Praxistest mit Bravour bestanden! Nach dem ersten Eindruck hätte ich das nicht gedacht, dass das kleine so gut mit den Temperaturen klar kommt.
 Mit Überwurf habe ich vollstes Vetrauen in das Dome bei jedem Wetter, sollte sich das ändern werde ich es (wenn ich denn dran denke) hier kundtun.  
 Spannend dürfte es wohl werden wenn ich mit dem Zelt ohne Überwurf das erste Mal im Regen stehe, theoretisch sollte es jedoch auch damit klar kommen. Ich hoffe auch, dass die dünne Innenhaut im Sommer noch einige Pluspunkte einspielen kann und es ein einigermassen erträgliches Klima im Zelt ergibt.


 Fazit: Bombe! Und dass nicht einmal mit dem Zusatz „zu dem Preis“, denn günstig ist das EcoDome zwar, es gibt jeodch absolut keine Situation bisher wo ich sagen könnte naja war ja auch nicht so teuer! Wie sich das Zelt weiterhin schlägt wird sich zeigen, ich habe jedoch keine Bedenken und es ist schon fast schade, dass das Dome bei uns nur als Zusatzzelt dient.

Update: Nachdem das Dome nun ca vier oder fünf Mal mit am Wasser war, hat das eigentliche Zelt, also ohne den Überwurf, bereits einige kleine Löcher. Die Löcher scheinen vom Auf- und Abbau zu kommen, evtl durch Verklemmen der Zeltstangen? Keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall ärgerlich, besonders wenn nun bei jedem Auf- und Abbau neue Löcher hinzukommen sollten. Das Zelt wird weder besonders rau noch besonders zart angefasst, sondern ist halt Gebrauchsgegenstand im "normalen" Einsatz von daher sollten solche Mängel eigentlich nicht auftauchen, obwohl es bei dem Material absehbar schien.


----------



## nightcatcher79 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Ich besitze seit einer Ewigkeit ein titan viper tt von nash und muss sagen, es gibt für mich kein besseres bivy. zusätzlich habe ich mir das canopy als überwurf gekauft, somit erfüllt es jegliche Ansprüche. Die Verarbeitung ist absolut spitzenmäßig, ebenso Aufbau und Abbau ist ein Kinderspiel. Das Packmaß liegt gerade noch im Limit, jedoch bei dem ganzen Zeug was man so ans Wasser schleppt, macht das den Bock auch nicht mehr fett. 
Im Lieferumfang ist eine anständige Bodenplane, T-Pegs, Frontteil, Stormpegs und Adapter für die Stormpegs enthalten, kannste quasi direkt ans Wasser fahren.
Das Kanopi ist ein Überwurf, der das ganze Zelt um etwa 30cm länger macht, ist ne gute Sache bei längeren Trips, er wird in einer handlichen Tasche geliefert und besteht aus zwei längeren Adaptern und einer Zwischenstange, der erste Aufbau war ein wenig kompliziert, aber trotzdem recht schnell.
Der einzige Nachteil am Titan ist das Kondenswasser, denn die Bude ist so dicht, da geht nichts rein und nichts raus.
Einziger und größter wirklicher Nachteil ist der Preis von fast 500 ören und nochmal 350 fürs Canopy, aber danach haste eine Hütte mit der du fertig bist und die dich nie im Stich lassen wird!!


----------



## Golfer (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Ich habe mir das JRC Roamer Dome gekauft.
Ein super Teil und erst recht für den Preis(144Euro inkl. allem...also im Internet bestellt)
Die größten Vorteile sind das es sehr sehr Wasserdicht ist mit einer 10.000mm Wassersäule und die sogar mal 2 wenn  man den Winterskin mit drüber packt, außerdem ist es sehr geräumig. Das heißt viel Platz hinter der Liege für diverse Taschen. Es ist in 2 verschiedenen Versionen aufbaubar. 1mal in einer breiten und einmal in einer hohen wobei ich die hohe bevorzuge solange die Liege noch reinpasst, da man so einfach noch viel schneller aus dem Zelt kommt falls mal einer abgeht^^.

Natürlich hat dads Zelt auch einen Nachteil und das ist das Schwitzwasser. Ich habe aber leider auch keine Ahnung warum#q.Naja trotzdem für diesen Preis ein super Teil und ich kann es nur jedem weiter empfehlen.


----------



## thomsen (6. September 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Besitze seit Letztes Jahr ein B-Richie T-Rex 2 Mann und bin sehr zufrieden außer der niedrigen höhe allerdings bin ich 1,95 und kann in  den wenigsten Zelten stehen. 

Der Aufbau ist eigentlich total easy. 

Verarbeitung top.

Verbesserungen: Taschen im Zeltinneren wären super für so kleinzeugs. #c

Gruß
Thomsen


----------



## carlos8589 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

ich sag nur willkommen im klub ich habs das gleiche zelt bin auch ein meter 1,95 ich  wie  räumt ihr eure biviys oder schirme  ein wo kocht  ihr  ich hab da immer meine  porbleme  bei mir ist dann schnell aless durcheinander


thomsen schrieb:


> Besitze seit Letztes Jahr ein B-Richie T-Rex 2 Mann und bin sehr zufrieden außer der niedrigen höhe allerdings bin ich 1,95 und kann in  den wenigsten Zelten stehen.
> 
> Der Aufbau ist eigentlich total easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps: EHMANNS Hot Spot XL Bivvy*

tach zusammen, ich hab mir das schöne teil nun endlich diesen sommer gegönnt und muss sagen KLASSE!!
echt gutes preis leistungsverhältniss und auch das packmaß steht noch in relation zum nutzen!!!
das gute teil hat 3mx3mx1,60m ca. und ich muss sagen auch vom aufbau her... auf der hersteller website gibtsn video wie man so n teil aufstellt und wenn man das einmal gesehen hat dann kann mans. ich hab selbst grad mal 11 minuten beim ersten mal gebraucht und das allein und ohne hilfe!!!

hier mal ein paar daten:



Absolut wasserdichte 210D Nylondecke mit einer Wassersäule bis zu 10000 mm
Kräftige Reißverschlüße
Getapte Säume und verstärkte Heringslaschen für verschiedene Aufbauhöhen
Tension Strap
Tension Pole Schlaufensysteme zur Sturmsicherung der Heringslaschen
Ultraleichtes 6061 Aluminiumgestänge mit einem Durchmesser von 20 mm mit Kunststoffendkappen 

4 Bögen für besseren Witterungsschutz 

Beidseitig zu öffnende Multifunktionstür mit Klarsichtfenster, Moskitonetz und Nylonabdeckung 

2 seitliche Multifunktions-Fenster mit Moskitonetzen, Clear Window und Nylonabdeckung 

2 extragroße Fenster mit Moskitonetz und Nylonabdeckung an der Zeltrückseite 

Durch einen Reißverschluß heraustrennbare Zwischenwand mit einer Multifunktionstür, 2 Multifunktions-Fenstern, Heringslaschen und Tension Pole Sturmsicherungen
Extradicke reißfeste Bodenplane
Aluminium Frame Support mit Schnellverschlüssen
Laternenhaken
2 Rod Retainers Klettbänder zur Rutenfixierung am Bivvy 

Stabile hammerfeste Heringe
auf den bilder seht ihr das ganze mal aufgebaut beim fischen und dann noch n paar hersteller-bilder auf denen man sieht dass man wirklich 2 liegen reinbringt und noch genug platz für anderes zeug wie tackle, stühle usw hat außerdem wie unschwer zu erkennen man kann im eigentlichen zelt noch mal ne tür zumachen um evtl nasses und dreckiges zeugs net im zelt lagern zu müssen!!!
das ganze kommt dann noch in der schmucken tasche in die wirklich alles total problemlos reinpasst wie heringe, bode, hammer, usw. ich bin echt begeistert und werd mir wohl auch noch den overwrap dazu holen, den man zwar nicht unbedingt braucht aber das fischen bei temperaturen unter 8°c ein bisschen angenehmer macht!!!
so ich hoffe mal ich konnt euch nen eindruck von diesem klasse bivvy vermitteln das ich nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen kann!!!
grüße an alle 
Joe


Edit by Ralle 24:  Bilder gelöscht wegen Copyright


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

drum hab ichs mir ja auch gekauf... lol
nee aber mal im ernst... ich kann das jedem nur empfehlen!!!
vor allem der aufbau is echt supereinfach und geht rasend schnell!!!
schaut euch doch mal die website an und des video zum aufbau!!! ihr findets unter youtube wenn ihr ehmanns eingebt oder unter http://www.ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=565
da wird zwat net das *EHMANNS Hot Spot XL Bivvy* gezeigt sondern ein anderes aber die sind vom aufbau her alle gleich!!!
viel spass beim anguggen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Habe mir jetzt mal die Einträge hier durchgelesen und konnte dadurch mich mal so langsam in die Materie einarbeiten. Bin  jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren Besitzer einen Ultmite Attak Shelter (Testbericht unten) und für nächstes Jahr sind einige Wochenendsitzungen geplant. Da ist der Shelter nicht so der Bringer...

Und jetzt kommt da mein "kleines" Problem...

Ich bin jetzt mit einigen Angelfreunden auf der Suche nach einem 2-2,5 Personenzelt (jeder will sich neu ausstatten) Die Marke ist uns eigentlich egal, nur das oberste Preissegment müssen wir nicht haben... Haben uns im Netz einige Angebote angeschaut und pendeln im Moment zwischen Fox, Ultimate, Anaconda und Ehmanns, möglichst als Komplettversion mit herausnehmbaren Boden.

Meistens sind die Zelte so fotografiert, das man nicht sieht wie "schräg" die Wände sind. Was bringt mir ein Maß von 3.20x3.50, wenn ich so schräge Wände habe, das ich auf Liegenhöhe 50cm weniger habe und mit der Liege, dem Kopf oder den Füßen an der Zelthaut schabe...
Jetzt würde ich mir die Zelte gerne mal "Live" bei einem Händler ansehen. Habe mit 1,91m das gleiche Problem wie einige andere hier. Auch sollte der Eingang so hoch wie möglich sein.
Kann mir jemand einen Händler im Raum KO, FFM, K, MZ, WI, MA/LU sagen, der eventuell ein paar Zelte aufgebaut hat? Wären auch bereit nach NL/B/LUX zufahren, solange es Grenznahe ist.
Die Fahrerei würde sich für uns schon lohnen, das es wohl eine Großbestellung wird (2-3 "Unterschlüpfe", dazu noch Stühle, Liegen und diversen "Kleinkram".

Testbericht zum Ultimate Attak One Man Comfort Dome:

 Erst mal eine Händlerbeschreibung:

Dieses neuartige, offene 1Mann Comfort Zelt in Form eines Shelters stammt aktuell aus der 2007er  Attack - Modellserie von Ultimate. Das Anglerzelt wurde in Form eines Prahm - Zeltes gebaut. Diese Form erleichtert den Aufbau sehr, da keine Stangen mehr gefädelt werden müssen und die Zeltstangen am Zelt schon befestigt sind. Der Aufbau geht spielend leicht. Zelt ausrollen, Gestänge ineinander stecken, Spannstangen zwischen den Rippen einsetzen und auf Spannung verstellen. Das Zelt kann so in ca. 2 Minuten aufgebaut werden. 
Das Obermaterial besteht aus 2oz Denier, welcher mit PVC beschichtet wurde. Da kommt kein Wasser durch.


Schnellaufbau durch Prahm - Konzept
2 oz Denier PVC beschichtet
Maße: 2,55 x 1,40 x 1,40 m ( L x T x H )
incl. 7 Heavy Tent Pegs
incl. Spannverstrebung
ohne Boden!
incl. Transporttasche
geringes Packmaß
geringes Gewicht

Zudem steht das Ding auch ohne Häringe! Daraus ergibt sich aber auch ein Nachteil (s.u)Das kann ich alles voll und ganz bestätigen.

Es gibt aber auch Nachteile. Der Transportsack ist so konzipiert, das man den Dome Kopfüber hineinschieben und auch wieder rausziehen muß. Besser wäre hier ein Reißverschluß der Länge nach gewesen. 
Am Anfang extrem schwer (Gleitmittel helfen), im nassen Zustand eigentlich unmöglich zu zerlegen weil man zuwenig Platz hat, die Stangen zu greifen.
Wenn man keine Häringe einschlagen kann, steht das Dome ohne Häringe sicher - man hat aber eine Spannleine Quer vor der Öffnung auf dem Boden.

Mein Fazit: für kurze Ansitze als Wind/Regenschutz ok, eine Liege + Ausrüstung passt drunter, was will man mehr. Bei Regen von vorne und Kalten Nächten  sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus....
Trotzdem würde ich ihm mir wieder kaufen, zumal ich nicht mit Sturmstangen usw. hantieren muß. Und zur Not kann man sich auch ein große Gewebeplane kaufen und diese noch mitbenutzen.


----------



## zrako (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt da mein "kleines" Problem...
> 
> Ich bin jetzt mit einigen Angelfreunden auf der Suche nach einem 2-2,5 Personenzelt (jeder will sich neu ausstatten) Die Marke ist uns eigentlich egal, nur das oberste Preissegment müssen wir nicht haben... Haben uns im Netz einige Angebote angeschaut und pendeln im Moment zwischen Fox, Ultimate, Anaconda und Ehmanns, möglichst als Komplettversion mit herausnehmbaren Boden.
> 
> ...



starbaits challenger oder starbaits spezailist duo


----------



## Xarrox (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hier Mein Bivvy das:

*B.Richi T-Rex 2 Man FS-BR mit NANOTECHNIK-Oberfläche*

Alle angaben zum Bivvy findet ihr hier hab das was der Hersteller dazu sagt: 

*Hier der Link*:
http://guger.de/product_info.php/info/p678_B-Richi-T-Rex-2-Man-FS-BR-mit-NANOTECHNIK-Oberfl-che.html

Also es ist nicht ganz Billig mit seinen knapp 360€ aber ich hab damals ein Video gesehen *(Link steht unten)* und fand es ziemlich geil wie es aufgebaut wird und wie das wasser abperlt ein traum  viele werden jetzt sagen toll an meinem zelt perlt das wasser auch aber aber ich habe ein im sommer letzten jahres ein Video gemacht im gewitter und das war nicht wenig regen nach dem gewitter konnte ich rausgehen kräftig am zelt schüttel und es war so gut wie trocken! 
Mein Cousin hat den Pelzer Bunker nass ist er nicht geworden aber sein stoff war Nass mein stoff war nicht so nass nur kleine stellen kaum der rede wert.

Vom Platz her hat man genug! Liege Stuhl Tackle alles was man braucht passt rein Tischt 12V Batterie kleiner 7" TFT Fernseher mit DVB-T empfänger und es lässt sich super in dem Zelt aushalten |supergri

Zum Aufbau es steht sehr stabil lässt sich auch super in unebenen gelände auf bauen steht auch super wenn der untergrund ein leichtes gefälle hat.

Zur Kondenswasser bildung man hat auch nicht wirklich viel davon wenn man von innen mit dem, finger am stoff entlang geht ist das so als wenn man mit dem finger über eine beschlagene scheibe geht feucht aber nicht wirklich nass.

Also ich finde das zelt super und kann es nur jedem empfehlen.

*Hier die Links zu den Videos:

Der Aufbau und das Zubehör:*
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=6093044486620283839&hl=de
*
Nanooberfläche:
*http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=2440645989859224024&hl=de*

Das Gewitter:
*http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=8907773533833874931&hl=de*


Hoffe das ich alles zu dem Zelt gesagt habe was man Braucht ;+

MFG Xarrox



*


----------



## carphunterks (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Ich fische das Fox Contential Eas Dom. Sehr schneller aufbau,richtig Platz für 2 und Tackle, einziger mango du mußt immer einen riesen Schritt machen wenn du aus dem Schlafzelt willst. Alles in allem ein super Bivy
Gruß aus Hessen


----------



## Kanalallrounder (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Ich hab auch das B.Richi Trex BR 2man aber nicht das mit der Nano oberfläche.
Kann mich Xarrox nur anschließen. Auch mein Zelt steht wie ne 1 und hab schon stärkere Regenschauer gehabt, ohne das der stoff nass war. 
Das normale zelt kostet etwa 100 euro weniger und ist für leute , die nicht gerade zwei wochen angeln gehen super geeignet. Mit Überwurf hat man dann ein "Richtiges" 2 man zelt, denn man kriegt dan auch das gesamte Tackle unter.
Ich kann das Zelt absolut empfehlen bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Tino (9. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Anaconda Metro Dome 1






Ich habe dieses Teil jetzt 5 Tage am Wasser benutzt.Habe mir die Nähte genauestens angeschaut und bin sehr zufrieden mit der *gesamten* Verarbeitung dieses Bivvys.
Ich hatte in der Zeit auch einen kräftigen Regen mit anständigem Wind,und das Zelt hat es sehr gut überstanden.
Das Platzangebot ist für ein Ein-Mann-Bivvy mehr als ausreichend.
Der Aufbau hat ca. 20 min. gedauert.War für mich und das Zelt das erste Mal und ich bin kein Hektiker.
Beim Regen hat sich der Vorteil des kleinen Schirms deutlich gezeigt.Es hat nicht reingeregnet.

Für das Geld echt ein sehr guter Kauf!!!!!!


----------



## carp-team-lathen (9. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

moin

hab ein Aqua mk2 2man besten mit zufrieden 1a Qualität genug platz für zwei, da können mit extended overwrap zwischen den liegen noch zwei stühle stehen, auch ein fach aufzubauen und der geilste stoff überhaupt ich glaub wenn ich mich nicht irre um die 70% baumwolle. kann ich nur weiter empfehlen zwar nicht gerade billig aber da weiß man was man hat.:m:m

mfg
c-t-l


----------



## snorreausflake (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

JRC Sti Brolly.

    Da ich auch ne ganze Weile auf der Suche nach einem Wetterschutz war,lief mir auf der Messe in Bad Saulgau das JRC Sti Brolly inklusive Überwurf über den Weg.
  Da es auf der Messe recht eng war,  hab ich die Katze im Sack gekauft, was aber kein Problem war, da der Aussteller nur ein paar Kilometer entfernt ist.

  Als ich zuhause war ging es an´s auspacken.
  Geil!!!! Das ist ja gar net das übliche Schirmsystem sondern ein länglicher Faltschirm, ähnlich wie ne Muschel.

  Da ich letztes Jahr nem  Kumpel beim Aufbau eines ähnlichen  „Brolly“ zugeschaut hab, ging der Aufbau innerhalb von 5min, allerdings im  Wohnzimmer 

  Am nächsten Tag hab ich das ganze dann noch mal bei meinem Vater im Garten aufgebaut und  mit  dem Überwurf versehen.
  Achtung! Es ist darauf zu achten das der „Spanngurt“ gespannt wird sonst funktioniert das mit dem Aufbau und der Standsicherheit nicht wirklich.|uhoh:

  Wie sich das Zelt im altagsgebrauch so macht kann ich noch nicht sagen, wird aber nachgereicht sobald es das erste mal mit am Wasser war.

  Das Zelt macht einen stabilen und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck, es ist schnell Aufgebaut, hat einen herausnehmbaren Boden (gleich im Keller verstaut da eh verboten) und echt Stabile Heringe.
  Beim Überwurf sind noch mal Heringe und noch mal ne Bodenplane|kopfkrat dabei, des weitern ein Klarsichtfenster und Mückenfenster das man mit Klettverschlüssen an der Einganstür anbringen kann.
  Durch drei verschiedene Einhängeösen  am Spanngurt, können drei verschiedene Breiten aufgebaut werden.

  Was  mich jetzt schon stört ist der kleine Transportsack!
  Es geht gerade das Zelt rein welches man auch noch von oben reinschieben muss.|uhoh:
  Ein Reißverschluss über die ganze Länge und ein größerer Beutel würden das ein- und auspacken erleichtern, des weiteren könnte man noch den Überwurf mit reinpacken.
Evtl. lass ich mir aus einer der Bodenplanen einen nähen womit das Problem auch erledigt wäre:vik:

  Die Anleitung ist leider nur in Englisch, ein paar Bilder würden das ganze für nicht so Englischbegeisterte bestimmt erleichtern!#6

  Jetzt noch was allgemeines was mich an den ganzen Angelzelten stört :
  a)der stolze Preis ( ich hatte Glück und hab beides für 160 € bekommen)
  b)an nem Überwurf, der ja auch net grad billig ist, kommt man oft nicht vorbei, sei´s wegen Schwitzwasserbildung oder wie in meinem Fall, das man das Zelt überhaupt komplett schließen kann !



Update!

Gestern hatte ich das Zelt zum ersten mal beim fischen dabei.
Es war sehr windig, z.T. recht starke Böhen, und ab und zu kamen ein paar Regenschauer.
Der stabile und gut verarbeitete Eindruck hat sich bis jetzt bestätigt.
Trotz kalter Finger ließen sich die Heringe super wieder aus´m Boden ziehen


----------



## Micha383 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hmm wenn ich das hier so Überfliege sind die "Anglerherbergen" schon bei recht kleinen größen recht Teuer...
Und da ich am we auf "Shoping Tour" hab ich in nem Laden n recht interessantes Zelt gesehen.

Aufbau soll laut Hersteller in ca. 5min gemacht sein...
Nuja hier mal n Link Klick.

Vll für den einen oder anderen ne Alternative für Platz usw für Preiswert. *denks*

Mal schauen was so im Frühling und Sommer so kommt...
Vll leg ich mir auch eines der Art zu aber net um auf Karpfen Ansitz zu gehen sonder dann eher für n Campingurlaub mit n bissel spinnern :q


----------



## Schorsch81 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, dass hier normalerweise nur "Erfahrungsberichte" rein gehören, aber ich stell trotzdem mal ne frage: |supergri

Kennt einer das Brolly?

http://www.carpshop.net/CarpShop/Bivys-/-Zelte-Zubehoer/Brolly-Module-Vario-2-Man-Double-Door.html

Wäre echt Klasse, wenn mir einer n paar Erfahrungen mit dem Aufbau / Wasserresistentz / Platzangebot etc. geben könnte, da ich überlege mir das Brolly anzuschaffen.

Danke Euch, #6

Gruß Schorsch


----------



## Carras (18. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hi Schorsch,

kannst es ja mal kaufen und dann berichten wie es ist.
Will mir nämlich auch noch so ein Brolly zulegen. Bislang hab ich aber keinen gefunden der es in Gebrauch hat.


----------



## Schorsch81 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Genau das ist auch mein Problem! 

Hoffe aber, dass sich noch der ein oder andere Boardy meldet und wir etwas über den Brolly ( B.Richi Brolly Modul Vario 2 Mann Double Door ) erfahren werden....

Bis dahin heißt es: warten......


----------



## Matchfischer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Kennt jemand das Nash Double Top Extreme mk 2 und kann nen bischen was dazu sagen? Habe im Board net viel gefunden.


----------



## Tino (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo

Letzten Freitag zu Samstag konnte ich meinen nagelneuen 

*Chub S-Plus Shelter* am Wasser einweihen.

Gerade für 1-2 Nächte ist das Ding ideal und ist sehr leicht und schnell aufzubauen
Es steht sehr stabil.
In der Nacht hatte ich richtig kräftigen Wind und der Shelter bewegte sich kein Stück.

Bei Regen ist er zu offen und man sollte sich den Überwurf zulegen das es nicht reinregnet.

Sehr gute Idee sind die beiden Klettbänder zum fixieren der Ruten wenn man was montiert.

Hier ein paar Bilder (die Liege ist 2,20m lang)


----------



## manufr (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

moin tino !!

werde mir morgen auch das *Chub S-Plus Shelter *_bestellen !!

was hast du dafür bezahlt ??
habe es bei m und r tackle shop für 79,90 € gefunden ! finde den preis vollkommen in ordnung !
gruß manu
_


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Schei$$e da hab ich etwas zu viel bezahlt.

Bestell aber schnell da das Ding bei Wilkerling teurer geworden ist.
Nicht das M&R da nachziehen.

Ich glaub so um die 95 Tacken gelöhnt zu haben.

Jetzt kostet der da schon 122 € #d

Laut Wilkerling hat *CHUB* ab dem 1.10. die Preise erhöht.#c


----------



## 133 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo, 
hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den XXL Schirmzelt Brolly Bivvy Angelzelt mit 
wahlweise 2000er oder 5000er Wassersäule.
Wird in der Bucht in Ullis Angelshop "Ulli Dulli" vertrieben.
Ich weiß weder ob ich ein 2000er oder 5000er benötige?
Aber mehr wie 100€ wollte ich nicht investieren.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## carplord (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

*Das Ultimate Tarantula*

Viel Zelt für wenig Geld. 

Ultimate ist bekannt für sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis im Bereich Karpfenangeln. An diesen Ruf knüpft auch das Ultimate Tarantula an. Denn für unter 150 Euro ist es zunächst einmal sehr günstig. 

Aufbau und Funktionalität

Das Tarantula ist ein klassisches Schirmzelt mit abnehmbarer Front und herausnehmbaren Boden. Front ist mit ordentlichen Reißverschlüssen befestigt, die Bodenplane wird geklickt.
Ein Highlight ist die multifunktionale Front.
Wahlweise kann die gesamte Front entfernt, oder nur die Tür aufgerollt werden. Es besteht die Möglichkeit die Tür entweder mit einem Moskitonetz oder einem durchsichtigem Plastikfenster auszustatten. Desweiteren sind 4 Fenster über die Seitenwände verteilt. 
Insgesamt besteht die Möglichkeit 4 Stormpoles anzubringen, die vollständig im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. 

Einsatzmöglichkeit und Tauglichkeit

Natürlich kann man für 150 Euro nicht dasselbe wie für 550 Euro erwarten. Trotzdem wird jeder, der das Tarantula einmal verwendet hat überrascht sein. 
Aufbauzeit inkl. Front maximal 10 Minuten. Ich schaffs unter 5
Erfreulicherweise wird ein ganzer Satz, sehr hochwertiger, Heringe mitgeliefert. Kommen alle Heringe zum Einsatz steht das Ding wie ein Fels. In Kroatien war bei richtigem Sauwetter kein Unterschied, in Punkto Standfestigkeit, zum FOX Extreme Bivvy. 
Das Tarantula ist ganz klar für One-Night Sessions oder kurze Trips ausgelegt. Allerdings war es mir auch in Italien und Kroatien stets ein treuer und zuverlässiger Begleiter. Einziges Problem bei längeren Trips im Sommer ist die Kondenswasserbildung.

Ein riesen Vorteil, dess Tarantula, ist das Platzangebot. Baut man das Zelt etwas unkinventionell auf und stellt die vorderen Stormpoles weiter nach außen haben 2 Liegen darin Platz, zwar ohne Tackle, aber es reicht für 2 Liegen. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr ein ganze Woche mit einem Spetzl im Tarantula verbracht. Am Po bei absolutem Weltuntergangswetter. 2 Liegen hat es geschluckt. Da musste das FOX Oval Bivvy passen...
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Das enorme Packmaß. Dafür ist allerdings die Tasche sehr großzügig gestaltet und während andere noch falten und stopfen ist das Tarantula bereits im Sack!

Fazit

Wer ein günstiges Zelt sucht zu bewährter Qualität der ist mit dem Tarantula gut beraten. Preis und Leistung stimmen hier wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Ralle2609 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

@133 ich hab das brolly zu hause ! aber konnte es bisher nur im wohnzimmer aufbauen die qualität sieht bisher sehr ordentlich aus alles robust und gut verarbeitet für das ein schonmal top wie alles im einsatz ist kann ich dir noch nicht sagen ... noch nicht aber sieht schonmal gut aus und ich habe die 5000er version zu dieser würde ich auch greifen wegen dem dickeren material das ist schon vorteilhaft soviel mehr kostet es nicht denke es lohnt sich auf ejden fall


----------



## 911 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Da ich schon ein paar PN wegen dem Anaconda Basecamp MST 10000 bekommen habe, hier ein Statement und zugleich auch ein Bericht zum Uncle Franks Home II (und zum Lidl Wurfzelt):

Zum Basecamp:
Meins kam leider  (weil es so ausverkauft war, dass ich 2-3 Monate warten musste) erst 2mal zum Einsatz, wobei es in einer 4-tägigen Session 2 Tage lang durchregnete.
Zum Zelt:
- von der Größe her ist es definitiv 1-Mann, d.h. 1 Liege + Tackle passt rein, eine zweite Liege geht nicht rein
- 2 Tage Dauerregen, das Zelt ist dicht
- die Bodenplane wird mit Klettverschluss befestigt, ist aber hochwertig und hält absolut dicht
- die Nähte im Zelt sind vertapt
- wenn man es mal raus hat, dann ist es sehr  schnell aufgebaut (Aufbauanleitung ist leider keine dabei)
-  etwas negativ ist die Kondenswasserbildung, da haben Zelte mit Überwurf  nen vorteil, aber es tropft nicht von der Decke und ist eigentlich  nicht weiter störend
- hochwertige Heringe + 1 kleiner Imbusschlüssel  sind mitgeliefert (mit dem Imbus lassen sich die zwei Gelenke an der  Decke des Zeltes, an die die zwei Sturmstangen geschraubt werden,  verstellen)
- das Material fühlt sich sehr gut an, hat eine angenehme Dicke

Ein  Spezl von mir hat sich das baugleiche Uncle Franks Home II bestellt.  Auf das Uncle Franks Home trifft das obige auch alles zu mit folgenden  Ausnahmen:
- statt 10000mm nur 5000mm Wassersäule, Material fühlt sich aber (auch von der Dicke her) fast gleich an
- das Uncle Franks Home war auch bei den 2 Tagen im Einsatz, war auch dicht, kondenswasser wie beim Basecamp
-  der größte Unterschied (abgesehen vom Material) ist der herausnehmbare  Boden. Beim Uncle Franks Home ist er recht dünn im Vergleich zum  Basecamp, aber hielt trotzdem dicht. Beim Basecamp ist der Boden einfach  nur "geil". Man hat das Gefühl als ob er ne 60000mm Wassersäule hat,  hat aber natürlich auch einen Nachteil: Der Basecamp Boden wiegt  schätzungsweise 2-3mal so viel wie der vom UF Home. Ich schreibe das,  weil es hier wirklich um ein paar Kilogramm geht. Es lohnt sich aber auf  jeden Fall, diese paar Kilogramm zu schleppen.

Wenn ich zwischen  den beiden entscheiden müsste, dann würde ich das  Basecamp nehmen. Bin super zufrieden damit. Es ist auch den  Preisunterschied zum UF Home wert. Einziger Kritikpunkt für mich ist das  oben erwähnte Kondenswasser.

btw: bei der Session mit 2 tägigem Dauerregen, war auch das Wurfzelt von Rocktrail mit 2000mm Wassersäule, was es für 40 euro mal beim Lidl gab, dabei. Da drin wars auf jeden Fall nass . Vermutlich kam das Wasser durch den Boden. Da reicht einfach ne 2000mm Wassersäule nicht. Wenn man auf dem Boden steht, wird auf eine Stelle ein hoher Druck ausgeübt. Der Druck ist anscheinend höher als der einer 2 meter hohen Wasserwand, die auf das Material drückt. -> Folge: Im Zelt stand Wasser, 2000mm Wassersäule reicht nicht
An dieser Stelle kann ich nur nochmal auf den echt "geilen" Boden vom Basecamp verweisen 

hoffe einigen hier die Kaufentscheidung erleichtert zu haben

911


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

*WiWa-Fishing 1 Mann MP3*

Ich nenne das Zelt seit Anfang letzten Jahres mein eigen und würde es beinahe (!) uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Pluspunkte:

- hochwertig verarbeitet
- Nähte alle getaped und versiegelt
- kräftiges Zelttuch mit 10.000er Säule
- auch bei anhaltendem Starkregen absolut dicht
- minimale Kondenswasserbildung
- kräftige und stabile Häringe
- sehr dicke Bodenplane (mit Klett zu befestigen)
- geräumige Tasche
- relativ leicht, wobei die dicke Bodenplane einiges an Gewicht beisteuert

Was ich ganz besonders gut finde ist, dass ich die Wahl habe, ob ich eine Front als Fliegengitter oder aber als geschlossene Front einzippen will. Und auch, dass beide Fronten gleichzeitig eingezippt werden können und auch nicht rausgenommen werden müssen für den Transport.

Was ich nicht so gut finde ist, dass es keinen Überwurf zu dem Zelt gibt, was bei der Wassersäule eigentlich nicht so sehr dramatisch ist - aber im Bezug auf die Eleminierung der Kondenswasserbildung wäre es doch von Vorteil.

Die kleinen "Luken", die dem MP3 seinen Namen verleihen, sind m.M.n. ein netter Gag - in Zeiten von Funkbissis aber eher sinnbefreit 

Es bietet reichlich Platz - also wirklich für jeden möglichen Kram. Liege, Stuhl, Table & Co. finden alle ihren Raum und kommen sich nicht in die Quere.

Was ich mir neben der zweiten Haut wünschen würde, sind Laschen für Angelruten, wie sie bei Trakker & Co. mitlerweile zum Standard gehören.

Aber bei einem Preis rund um die 100 Euro (ich habe in der Bucht bei 91 Euro incl. Versand dann den Zuschlag erhalten) und im Angesicht der wirklich als hochwertig zu bezeichnenden Verarbeitung sind diese fehlenden Gimmicks echt zu verschmerzen.


----------



## scolo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Kennt jemand das Fox Royal  bivy standard?

g.scolo


----------



## Shortay (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

So hier nochma im richtigen thread:
(MK-Angelsport 2 man bivvy + liege + winterskin)

Sodle Paket kam die Woche und wurd am we getestet .
Das ist mein erstes Bivvy und Liege. Also habe keine teuren (meiner Meinung nach überteuerten) Markenzelte testen können als anhaltspunkt quasi.
Hoffe kann bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen.

1. Liege:

Die Liege macht einen hochwertigen und stabilen Eindruck, ich denke für dieses Preisleistungsverhältnis ist das Top !
Ich finde sie sehr bequem, habe allerdings nur eine Nacht drauf geschlafen und nach Feierabend zum Chillen/runterkommen, perfekt. 
Das Kopfteil und die mitte sind mit einem besonderen Polster ausgestattet (braun) was ich sehr angenehm empfand. 
Man braucht auch kein Extra Kopfkissen. Die Schlammfüße lassen sich 360° drehen und abknicken sodass die Liege überall (höhenverstellbar)
aufgebaut werden kann. Der untere Fußteil (grün) ist ein anderer Wasserabweisender Stoff. Die Spanngummies sind sehr dick und kein Billigschrott.
Im Großen und Ganzen eine Klasse Liege für das Geld ! Klappmaß ist sehr groß ! Bei meinem C-Klasse Sportcoupe passt sie nicht in den Kofferraum und ich muss sie auf der Rückbank positionieren. Leute mit kleineren Autos sollten das evtl bedenken.


2. Zelt:

Das Zelt wird mit einer dicken Bodenplane geliefert, 13 T-Pegs (Heringen) und ein Klarsichtfenster zum Austausch der Moskitofront 
und den 3 Verbindungsstangen. Da ich vorher nur in normalen Zelt campiert hab, muss ich sagen sind die Heringe einfach genial, 
die kriegt man gut in den Boden, zur Not mit Metallkopf fürn Hammerschlag und die heben auch bombe ! Die Nähte sind alle getaped und 
es gibt bis zu 3 verschiedenhohe Ösen zum Aufbau auf unebenem Gelände.
Das Zelt stand innerhalb von 3 Minuten, obwohl ich sowas noch nie aufgebaut habe. Aufbauzeit kriegt das Zelt ne glatte 1+!
Aluframes ineinanderstecken --> aufziehn --> befestigen und spannen mit den Verbindungsstangen.
Das Zelt hat hinten ein riesen Moskitofenster, das man auch schließen kann, sowie vorne 2 Moskitodreiecksfenster, die man auch schließen kann.
Im geöffnetem Zustand sind oben so Clips um die geöffneten Fenster einzurollen. Die Tür ist auch mit einem Moskitofenster ausgestattet, das man
auch mit der Klarsichtfolie tauschen kann, was ich persönlich unnötig finde. Dir Klarsichttür wird bei mir wohl im Keller bleiben. Oben am Zelt sind links und rechts jeweils ein klettverschluss zur befestigung einer Rute. Nun zum Platzangebot. 2 Liegen passen rein und man hat auch noch patz für ein wenig Tackle, für mich voll ausreichend da ich sowieso
meistens nur ein Angelkoffer mit habe und Freundin nur mitkommt ohne Tackle. Für 2 Angler mit Ausrüstung wird es meiner Meinung nach aber sehr eng ! Die Bodenplane ist sehr dick und lässt sich mit Klettverschluss einkleben. Das Zelt hat innen quasi 10 cm Rand/Boden mit dem Klettverschluss um die Plane überlappend einzukleben.


3. Winterskin:

Der Winterskin wird mit 6 T-Pegs ausgeliefert. Nähte wie auch beim Zelt getaped 10.000mm Wassersäule. Wie auch das Zelt
hat der Winterskin verschieden hohe Ösen zum befestigen auf unebenem Gelände.
Er passt perfekt drüber, allerdings ist der Winterskin ohne Tür (Mit Tür sind glaub nur die Extended Overwraps?).
Ist in 2 Minuten übergezogen und kann mit den Heringen befestigt werden. An sich alles Top, einzigster Nachteil, 
die 6 T-Pegs reichen nicht für alle Ösen des Winterskins. Aber die kann man ja nachkaufen.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Kauf, und ich denke bei meinen 4-5 Wochenenden die ichs brauch pro Jahr tuts das allemal .Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben oder so könnt ihr gerne Fragen. Sobald ichs mal bei Sauwetter 2-3 Tage testen konnt geb ich da noch Rückmeldung, aber denke mit Winterskin den ich wegem schwitzwasser sowieso immer benutzen werde wird man da niemals nass 

Hier ne Galerie mit paar Bildern mit Liege drinne unso.

http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-515540/zj3mw9/1.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-515542/ax2ejv/1.html





Gruß Chris


Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shortay (11. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Habe mir vorhin nochmal die Mühe gemacht nen Video upzuloaden mit offener Front 360° Ansicht 


Anbei nen Bild und hier der Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dqmrAF63BE

Grüßle Chris


----------



## richi23 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch das Chub Oval Brolly ist?

grüße


----------



## blablabla (12. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Der Schirm ist vorne ca 140 cm hoch.


----------



## kmR (1. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Gudeee,
Hier mal n kleiner erster Eindruck von meinem ersteigerten Bivvy.
Undzwar ist es ein DAM MAD Phenom Stealth mit Winterskin und beides nicht gebraucht. Habe heute mal geschafft es im Garten aufzubauen. Wie gesagt ist es ein Ersteindruck. Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, ist die stabile und dicke Bodenplane und das geringe Transportmaß von einer Länge von ca. 135cm, im Vergleich hat das Uncle Franks Home z.b stattliche 185cm.
Nähte sind getaped/verschweisst und auch im übrigen ist wirkt es stabil und durchdacht. Insgesamt 3 Moskitonetze vorne und hinten 2 die als Belüftung dienen.

Aufbau:
Da leider keine Anleitung mitgeliefert wurde musste ich erstmal ein wenig grübeln wo vorn und hinten ist und wie das ganze funktioniert. Als dann alles klar war ging es relativ flott. 2 Staebe oben einsetzen und eins vorne oben + die 2 verstellbaren Sticks für den Eingang. Dann das übliche, Spannen, Heringe rein und Boden. Fertig wars habe dafür fürs erste mal insgesamt 20min gebraucht. Die oberen Teleskopstaebe werden jeweils 1 mal zusammen gesteckt.

Weiteres:
Angaben zur Wassersäule fand ich leider nirgends denke aber das es schon 5000m sein müssten da die gesamte Qualität überzeugt. Für das Winterskin war ich heute jedoch zu faul 
Störend ist für mich die Tasche einwenig da diese nur ein Loch mit einer Kordel hat, besser wäre ein großer Reisverschluss. Ist aber dennoch wirklich ausreichend Platz !
Genauso so wie im aufgebautem Zustand des Zeltes da die Konstruktion auch hinten relativ hoch ist. Ich selbst habe keine Liege aber 2 Stück werden Problemlos reinpassen !

Fazit:
Für den Preis von ca. 110€ und nicht zu vergessen das Winterskin ist es echt TOP ! Aber Bilder sprechen mehr als 1000 Worte !


























MfG


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Ich bin im Besitz eines Rod Hutchinson Team Shelters
http://www.flack-tackle.co.uk/dept_174.html

Neupreis inklusive Überwurf und Bodenplane liegt bei ca. 170€
Hab meines gebraucht bei einem Kollegen meines damaligen Gerätehändlers für 40€ gekauft.
Ich hab es jetzt seit ca. 5-6 Jahren im Dauereinsatz, unter dem Vorbesitzer schätze ich, dass es 3 Jahre benutzt wurde.

Das reine Innenzelt verwende ich gerne im Sommer, da da nur gegen Nebel oder Sonnenschein geschützt werden muss.
Im Frühjahr und Herbst sowie Winter verwende ich den Überwurf, die Bodenplane so gut wie nie.
Wenn man 2 größere 6-Bein-Liegen reinstellt, wird es kuschlig, ist aber möglich. Bei einer Liege ist gut platz. Ich bring immer alles Gerümpel problemlos unter. Die Liege stell ich diagonal rein, und Rutenfuterale, Eimer, Rucksäcke, etc. werden dann hinter die Liege an die Rückwand und unter der Liege verstaut.

Der Aufbau ist Idiotensicher.
Die 3 Stangen können beim Zusammenbau im Innenzelt belassen werden, und müssen beim Aufbau dann dementsprechend nur zusammengesteckt werden. Mit ein wenig Übung steht das Innenzelt dann in unter 1 Minute. Überwurf drüberziehen, geradezupfen, Heringe rein, bei Bedarf noch Bodenplane einclipsen, fertig. Ultra schneller, einfacher Aufbau.

Das Innenzelt hat angeblich 2000mm Wassersäule, über das Überzelt hab ich keine Information. 
Nur meine Erfahrung, welche besagt: Wasserdicht.
Egal wie schlimm das Wetter bisher war, Hagel, Unwetter, Gewitter, Platzregen, Schnee, alles schon gehabt. 
Das schlimmste was mir passiert is, war eine nasse Ausrüstung, weil ein kleiner Bach den Hang hinunter durch das Zelt lief, und ich beim Aufbau auf die Bodenplane verzichtet hatte. Ich selbst wurde im Zelt noch nie nass.

Hatte das Zelt auch auf ca. 10 Festivals dabei, bisher verrichtet es seinen Dienst noch immer wunderbar.
Mittlerweile löst sich innen die Versiegelung auf den Nähten, aber auch das tut der Wasserundurchlässigkeit keinen Abbruch. Nach bald 10 Jahren unter Dauereinsatz darf das Zelt auch Verschleißerscheinungen haben. 


Absolut uneingeschränkte Empfehlung!

Sorry, ich hab leider nur Bilder im Einsatz #h
Reines Innenzelt:





Mit Überwurf:


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Noch ein paar nachgereichte Bilder


----------



## martin18 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

@ trollwut
verdammt schöne Kulisse im Hintergrund...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*



martin18 schrieb:


> @ trollwut
> verdammt schöne Kulisse im Hintergrund...



U.a. deshalb lebt es sich ja so gut in Franken.

 Dazu noch Bier, Wein und lecker Essen. Mich bekommen hier seit 22 Jahren keine zehn Pferde mehr weg. :vik:


----------



## Daniel667 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Mal ne Frage zum JRC Cocoon Carp Crib:
Da ich diese Info nirgendswo finde und überall die gleiche Werbebeschreibung auftaucht, die nichts über das Bed Chair selbst sagt: Muss es ein Bed Chair von JRC sein, oder passen auch Modelle anderer Hersteller? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Captain Kirk (10. August 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Moin,
das Carb Crib kannste auf fast jeden Bedchair fummeln.
Wäre sonst ja auch blöd..


----------



## Daniel667 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Danke dir für die Antwort, Kirk.


----------



## schrauber78 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin...

Ich suche ein günstiges 2-Mann-Zelt in das ich 2 dieser Liegen http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0027Q0V9U/?tag=gid-21&ascsubtag=ed954270d3c008d28ddd882ca271e612
(Beispielbild) reinbekomme und dann noch Platz für das Equiment ist.

Es musst nicht die Highend-Variante sein, da ich es nur 1 mal pro Jahr nutzen will. ich dachte so an maximal €250,-


----------



## Klangfetischist (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*



carplord schrieb:


> *Das Ultimate Tarantula*
> 
> Viel Zelt für wenig Geld.
> 
> ...


@ carplord: Welche genauen Transportmaße hat das Tarantula? Hierbei kommt es mir weniger auf die Breite an, sondern eigentlich nur auf die Länge.


----------



## matscher83 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Moin Moin in die Zelt u Schirmrunde :vik:

Ich habe diesen thread mal wieder vorgeholt um eventuell von euch eure Erfahrungen bezüglich zweier Vorschläge von mir zubekommen .Ich habe mich dieses Jahr der Karpfenangelei ein wenig intensiver zugewandt und habe auch bei Wind und Wetter draußen am Wasser gesessen wie es sich auch gehört für richtigen Angler:q:q:q denn eine Angel die nicht im Wasser ist fängt ja och nüscht|uhoh:  Dieses Wetter und den Wind habe ich denn mit einem normalen Schirm mit seitenverkleidung "ausgehalten" naja zeitweise mehr schlecht als recht denn mein Schirm hatte manchmal schon verdächtig Schräglage das ich jeden Moment damit rechnen musste das er gleich abhebt#d
Darum möchte ich mir zeitnahe, zu Weihnachten mein Schirm einmotten und mir was neues gönnen.
So nun zum Frage:brolly oder bivvy ?wo seht ihr da die Vor und Nachteile der beiden ausgewählten "Kontrahenten 

Erstens das Brolly:https://www.mk-angelsport.de/brolly-schirmzelt-alu
Zweitens das bivvy:https://www.mk-angelsport.de/bivvy-5seasons-2mann

Dazu sei noch angemerkt das ich eher aus Zeitgründen nicht übers ganze Wochenende Angel geschweige ne ganze Woche sondern wenn denn nur ne Nacht. 

Würde mich sehr über eure Meinung und Erfahrungen zu dem Zelt u dem Schirm freuen,sodass mir meine Kaufentscheidung erleichtert wird.

Ps.habe gesehen das das brolly sehr lang ist von den packmaßen und beim bivvy steht leider nüscht|uhoh:

Mfg matscher|wavey:


----------



## jkc (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hi, 

vorteil von nem Brolly auf Schirmbasis ist, dass es innerhalb von Sekunden steht und recht variabel aufgebau werden kann. Was "schlechte Platzverhältnisse" angeht hat das Ding die Nase vorn (Uferböschung, kleine Stellfläche), ebenso, was die Akzeptanz bei Kontrollen angeht.

Beim Prahmhauben-Bivvi hast Du dafür mehr Platz und die Möglichkeit zusätzlich noch nen Überwurf zu verwenden, was günstig gegen Schwitzwasser und zumindest theoretisch gegen niedrige Temperaturen ist.
Wenn Du überwiegend nur eine Nacht und allein los gehst, dann stünde für mich die Entscheidung schon fest...
Packmaß vom Bivvi liegt vermutlich bei so 100x30x25cm, so zumindest bei meinem 2Mann-Pramhaubenzelt.

Edit: Zu mir sollte gerade nen "neues" (gebrauchtes) Ultimate Tarantula unterwegs sein; hoffe, das die Substanz von dem Ding noch in Ordnung ist und ich damit nen paar Jahre zurecht komme. Das Ding ist einfach nur geil.

Grüße JK


----------



## danig (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hi.

Habe selbst das Brolly von MK.
Für eine Nacht ist es optimal da sehr schnell auf und abgebaut und wie schon geschrieben auch sehr variabel.
Habe es gekauft da ich selbst immer nur wenn überhaupt eine Nacht am See bin und da war mir der Aufbau von Bivvys immer zu anstrengend 
Nur darfst du dir von der Qualität keine Wunder erhoffen finde die Stangen zb hinken da anderen Brollys ganz schön hinterher , aber ansonsten ein gutes günstiges Brolly.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## matscher83 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Danke für eure Antworten. :m

Ja denn denke ik mal denn wirds das brolly.Was meinst du mit der Qualität der Stangen ??  Verbiegen die denn oder werden die zusammen gesteckt u sind denn klapprig??? Aber die packmaße sind och ziemlich lang oder.. .1,80???  Was ist da so lang??? Wie lange hast dein MK brolly schon im Einsatz???  

Jkc :du scheinst ja denn längere Saisons zu machen u nicht wie ich denn eine Nacht.


----------



## jkc (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hi, die Länge im Packmaß entsteht durch den Schirm, die hinteren äußeren Schirmstreben sind so lang, dass sie bis auf den Boden reichen.
Und nein, in der Regel mache ich auch nur einzelne Nächte, ich setze dann bevorzugt auch mein (oben genanntes Ultimate Tarantula) Brolly ein. Nur wenn es doch mal länger raus geht, oder Begleitung mit dabei ist, nehme ich das Zweimannzelt.

Grüße JK


----------



## matscher83 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Aha hab mich schon gewundert woher diese Länge resultiert. :q naja denn wird es wohl das brolly.Mal gucken ob es noch ins Angebot kommt zu Weihnachten. Lach


----------



## danig (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hi.

Habe das Brolly seit Anfang des Jahres.
Naja finde die Stangen etwas klapprig kenne da von anderen Herstellern bessere Stangen  aber wie gesagt für den Preis is das so voll ok.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## matscher83 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Zur Not können die ja ersetzt werden wenn se nicht passe. Was ist mit schwitzwasser???


----------



## rainerle (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Moin,

davon haste genügend - ist ein "Nylon"Schirm, also nix mit "Atmung" etc. (wobei ja selbst bei 'atmungsfähigem" Material Kondensat anfällt).


----------



## matscher83 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Wie verhält sich das denn mit dem Boden,den man wahlweise einsetzen kann um der Feuchtigkeit von unten entgegen zu wirken?!? Sammelt sich das Wasser denn auf diesem Boden u man hat nachher nen Pool |supergri


----------



## jkc (27. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*

Hi, herab tropfendes Schwitzwasser fällt IMMER in Dein Gesicht.:q
Naja, im Optimalfall lässt der Boden kein Wasser durch, wobei die paar Schwitzwassertropfen zum Schwimmen wohl nicht ausreichen. 
Mitunter wegen Tropfwasser verzichte ich aber normaler Weise auf dem Boden, denn dann versickert das Wasser und gut ist.
Nasse Bodenplane und 3x mit Schuhen rein und raus gibt ne schöne Sauerei.

Grüße JK


----------



## matscher83 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: Bivvies, Brollies, Camps*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, herab tropfendes Schwitzwasser fällt IMMER in Dein Gesicht.:q
> Naja, im Optimalfall lässt der Boden kein Wasser durch, wobei die paar Schwitzwassertropfen zum Schwimmen wohl nicht ausreichen.
> Mitunter wegen Tropfwasser verzichte ich aber normaler Weise auf dem Boden, denn dann versickert das Wasser und gut ist.
> Nasse Bodenplane und 3x mit Schuhen rein und raus gibt ne schöne Sauerei.
> ...



Moin.dafür gibt's doch die Hauslatschen:q:q:q wegen bzw gegen den Dreck im zelt aber wie schon gesagt das brolly wird es wohl werden obwohl die packmaße janz schön lang sind|uhoh:


Gruß Matscher


----------



## fwde (19. Februar 2021)

Ich suche für meine Schlauchboot Angel Touren ein vernünftiges Zelt
welches man schnell aufbauen kann, was vernünftig wasserdicht ist und wo eine Liege drin Platz hat

Was gibt es noch als Alternative zu dem nachfolgenden TEMPEST BROLLY 100T https://trakkerproducts.co.uk/de/trakker-products/tempest-brolly-100t/





oder Tempest Advanced 150 Bivvy






PS: Oder das in kürze neu kommende* Trakker Tempest X *in 100 oder 150


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Februar 2021)

Alternativen gibt es Tausende.
Entscheidend ist eher was du selbst von einem Zelt erwartest (zb Maße, Verarbeitung usw.) und was letztlich auch dein Geldbeutel dazu sagt.
Mir persönlich wären obige zb viel zu klein in der Höhe, anderen mag das durchaus genügen.


----------



## blablabla (21. Februar 2021)

Ich habe ein Trakker tempest brolly. Kann es durchaus empfehlen.


----------

